# Kaley Cuoco hair :)



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just bring the pix in and she/he'll help you out. To me, it looks like long hair with layers of shorter hair framing the face. I think it stands out is because she's got highlights in them. I mean if your hair is one single colour all over, the hair style might not 'pop up' as it does the girl in the pix, so you might need to add in highlights for the same exact feel the girl has. Just a lay man's opinion though, ask your stylist when you bring in the pix and she'll be able to give you a clearer picture of everything.


----------

